# rust!!!



## jaybee337 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had my aquarium set up for about a month now, it is a 55 gallon with live rock and fish. i have live sand also. the last couple of days i have noticed this rust looking stuff on my live rock. is this part of the new tank syndrome or is it something else can someone please tell me what it is and how to get rid of it.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you tell us what your levels are? I'm guessing its simply ciano algae or however you spell it. Specifically whats your nitrates level?


----------



## jaybee337 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are at 20 I get my water tested every week they say I am at the peak of the nitrogen cycle


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

that may be the issue i would chop it up too new tank syndrome as I have over 160ppm nitrates in my tank and haven't seen an ounce of that stuff, however if my nitrates drop down to say 50-60 i will get it all over the place. Once you hit zero you should see the stuff start to go away. best thing to try to do is just mix up the sand a bit.


----------



## oscarlover (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like brown diatoms, they are a common occurence in new tanks and should subside in time. If not Cerith snails will help to clean it up for you.
Not knowing your parameters this is just a guess.


----------

